# Shrimp safe filter for 35l tanks



## BarryH (6 Mar 2022)

My large tanks have external filters but on my smaller 35l Scapers tanks I use Aquael Mini Pat filters running through two round sponge filters. Not sure if the sponge filters I'm buying aren't up to the job but within a short time of replacing them they start to bow in at the centres, even within a few days of cleaning them.

Can anyone recommend something they're happy with on a similar sized tank please?


----------



## Konsa (6 Mar 2022)

Hi
you can buy coarser sponges and that will solve the problem rather than buy new filter.20 ppi sponge should be good.Look into pond predrilled sponge  blocks.
@dw1305 posted recently about them
Regards Konstantin


----------



## dw1305 (6 Mar 2022)

Hi all, 


Konsa said:


> posted recently about them


I've used them <"for a long time">. You get a lot of sponge for your money. 






 Stephan Tanner (<"Swiss Tropicals">) <"sells similar"> in the States as "Cubefilters".

cheers Darrel


----------



## BarryH (6 Mar 2022)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> you can buy coarser sponges and that will solve the problem rather than buy new filter.20 ppi sponge should be good.Look into pond predrilled sponge  blocks.
> @dw1305 posted recently about them
> Regards Konstantin


Darrel, do you have a link at all? Can't seem to find the post Konsa mentions


----------



## BarryH (6 Mar 2022)

This is what I'm using in the Scapers tanks at the minute. Aquael head seems really good, it's just the sponges that clog up so easily.


----------



## Maf 2500 (6 Mar 2022)

Envobee Shrimp do a special set for the Pat mini with larger, better quality foam.
Poret® Sponge Replacement for Aquael Pat Mini Filter 20cm - Envobee Shrimp


----------



## Konsa (6 Mar 2022)

Hi
think he uses these








						COARSE FILTER FOAM BLOCKS 6", 8", 10", 12" SIZES.Drilled 30mm hole. Pond Media  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for COARSE FILTER FOAM BLOCKS 6", 8", 10", 12" SIZES.Drilled 30mm hole. Pond Media at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Regards Konstantin


----------



## dw1305 (6 Mar 2022)

Konsa said:


> think he uses these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do and mainly from <"Rainbow Koi"> (it is 5 minutes down the road from me in Melksham) but there are loads of sellers.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jaseon (6 Mar 2022)

Maf 2500 said:


> Envobee Shrimp do a special set for the Pat mini with larger, better quality foam.
> Poret® Sponge Replacement for Aquael Pat Mini Filter 20cm - Envobee Shrimp


Thats where i get my poret sheets from.


----------



## BarryH (7 Mar 2022)

Thanks for the help, really appreciated.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Mar 2022)

I’ve got a 37l Nano running on a Tetratec EX400 canister filter. I have stainless inlet/outlet with a sponge on the inlet.


----------



## BarryH (9 Mar 2022)

As a bit of an update, I ordered a couple of the Poret Mini Pat replacement filters mentioned in a post above. As I only have one Mini Pat per tank, can I ask what would be the best way to colonise the new Poret filters please?


----------



## dw1305 (9 Mar 2022)

Hi all,


BarryH said:


> As I only have one Mini Pat per tank, can I ask what would be the best way to colonise the new Poret filters please?


Squeeze out the MiniPat filter sponge into a bowl and then swirl the  new Poret foam in the squeezings. If you want belt and braces, fasten the old sponges to the new sponge with an elastic band etc. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## BarryH (9 Mar 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Squeeze out the MiniPat filter sponge into a bowl and then swirl the  new Poret foam in the squeezings. If you want belt and braces, fasten the old sponges to the new sponge with an elastic band etc.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Brilliant, thanks for the help Darrel, really appreciated.


----------



## BarryH (12 Mar 2022)

Another update. The Poret sponge blocks arrived safe and sound and fit the Mini Pat quite well. I've now set one tank up with the new combination before I go ahead and change the others too.

The Poret blocks come with a central plastic insert that is a good push fit on to the Mini Pat housing. I've used the 45PPI blocks for now but I did buy a couple of the 30PPI at the same time. The only problem I've had fitting the sponge blocks is that they are a little wider than the pump housing and when the suckers are pushed on to the tank, the sponge block squashes up a bit at the top but sticks away from the tank sides at the bottom.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Mar 2022)

Hi all, 


BarryH said:


> I've used the 45PPI blocks for now but I did buy a couple of the 30PPI at the same time.


My guess would be that the 45 PPI sponge  will clog relatively quickly. If you don't mind some maintenance every week it will probably be OK.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BarryH (12 Mar 2022)

Thanks Darrel. I was just a bit concerned that the 30PPI was a bit on the large side for shrimplets.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Mar 2022)

Hi all, 


BarryH said:


> Thanks Darrel. I was just a bit concerned that the 30PPI was a bit on the large side for shrimplets.


It probably depends a little bit on the degree of suction. As far as I know I didn't have any problem with shrimplet survival with PPI20 sponge blocks, but they are really large, so I would guess that the actual suction at the surface is fairly minimal, because it is spread over a really large surface area and the shrimplets can always find their way back out through the sponge matrix.





cheers Darrel


----------



## hwscot (16 Mar 2022)

I have an Aquael Pat with an Envobee 45ppi on a 100L livebearer stock tank .. it's a powerful little filter, almost too strong a flow. At the opposite end of the tank I have a powered sponge filter. It's just one of the typical double sponge filters but has a small pump incorporated in the uplift tube. Two sizes, 5w and 3w. Come with a spare set of sponges. I suspect that the 5w I have in the 100L would do the job on its own .. having the Pat is maybe belt and braces. I'm about to set up a 35L tank and I've ordered the 3w for it. I've seen people using a Pat head to drive a twin-sponge filter, which looks as if it works fine, but the powered sponge filters are a neater solution for a similar price.


----------



## Garuf (16 Mar 2022)

I use migon/Blau/any other number of the rebranded azoo hobs with a stainless mesh filter guard from aqua rebel.


----------



## Ajm200 (17 Mar 2022)

I have the pat mini filter powerhead with a double sponge air filter attached.    The central pipe was a good fit for the opening of the powerhead.  I heated and crimped some airline to put on the airline nozzle to block it.  The sponges are really dense.  You can even buy the double filters with a media basket if your tank is
deep  enough.  ‘

The tank is dirted and was setup as a ‘Walstad’ experiment with a just a light but the temperature was dropping to 12c at night so a heater and powerhead were added.   The air filter mod only cost £6 and gives lots of sponge for shrimps to pick at


----------

